# New snowboarder!! whoooo!



## clo_iam (Dec 9, 2010)

Hey guys, the name is Carlo from Los Angeles. So i started about three seasons ago, but only have gone boarding once every season.This year i plan on going more times. Started with an 07 burton indie and just bought a new 09 Forum Younblood with K2 cinch CTS bindings. 
Im stoked for this season and hope to get more sessions out. 

Still trying to perfect my riding skills on the mountain and then hopefully work on some boxes, jumps, and rails!


----------



## HornyPossum (Aug 23, 2010)

Welcome and have fun both on these forums and on the mountain!


----------



## paulperroni (Dec 22, 2008)

Welcome dude!


----------



## ski_trip (Jul 22, 2010)

welcome Carlo. happy posting.


----------

